# How people rate



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ok, so this is a review for a campground, but it just goes to show you how people are:










Look at the first rating. Everything was great, they say. One minor thing was wrong. Sounds like a 4-star experience to me. They gave only 1! This is how people are.

You may offer water that is not the right temperature or brand, and it may get you a 1 star.

You may be kind and considerate, and offer the radio to your passenger. You may also ask him/her if she'd like to choose the route. Finally, you may ask if the temperature is good. Someone will see this as too chatty or wasting time or too ass-kissy. You will lose stars.

People are ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

I'm liking the roasted golden marshmallow --- too bad Fuber just shoves it and continues to shove it down peoples throats. Now back to that marshmallow. 
#UberOn


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Some people are jerks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Good post
If you rate a 1 there should be several things wrong
Pax rate the same way.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Yesterday I had 3 people coming to car with open containers. Today I have rating drop. Wtf!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday I had 3 people coming to car with open containers. Today I have rating drop. Wtf!


so what happened? you tell them to close the containers? or just let them drink and spill in your ride?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so what happened? you tell them to close the containers? or just let them drink and spill in your ride?


I told them it is illegal to bring in open containers and would wait for them to finish before getting into my car. They did so, without any argument. But I got a 4 star most likely from them. They seemed cool and understanding. Maybe it is not them, I would never know since uber ratings are at higher classification than presidential records.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I told them it is illegal to bring in open containers and would wait for them to finish before getting into my car. They did so, without any argument. But I got a 4 star most likely from them. They seemed cool and understanding. Maybe it is not them, I would never know since uber ratings are at higher classification than presidential records.


probably was them
even though you are advising them of the rules, they will ding you
just like picking up a child that has no child seat
driver may advise them that children under 8 need a child seat PLUS most likey in that market Uber offers Uber+car seat service but the pax are so cheap they try to take a regular UberX anyway. smh


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, I did 27 trips most of the surge at 1.7x and above. Gave four stars to one and five stars to two of the riders, rest MF got one star from me. So for one day rating is at 4.61 with 62 trips. Still at 4.80 on the app. Happy fourth of July you college MF.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The draconian rating system is needed to counteract the lack of meaningful face time with their pardners. They don't manage so much as micro-manipulate. This sub forum should be titled "for entertainment purposes only."


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I told them it is illegal to bring in open containers and would wait for them to finish before getting into my car. They did so, without any argument. But I got a 4 star most likely from them. They seemed cool and understanding. Maybe it is not them, I would never know since uber ratings are at higher classification than presidential records.


It always mystifies me when I hear that Uber denies drivers of any particulars concerning the offended pax's rating. It would seem to be self defeating and counter productive.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Good post
> If you rate a 1 there should be several things wrong
> Pax rate the same way.


The problem with 1 star ratings is that it's like a nuclear bomb into your overall average. Takes allot to fix. It really does **** you big time.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JLA said:


> The problem with 1 star ratings is that it's like a nuclear bomb into your overall average. Takes allot to fix. It really does **** you big time.


A rider can praise you to one degree but punish you to four. Clearly and for several reasons, it is more difficult to raise your rate than it would be to lower it.


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> A rider can praise you to one degree but punish you to four. Clearly and for several reasons, it is more difficult to raise your rate than it would be to lower it.


It is true, if you have close to 40 at 4.00 stars you could increase with a five star at the rate of .09


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Saleem hatoum said:


> It is true, if you have close to 40 at 4.00 stars you could increase with a five star at the rate of .09


It's all about micro manipulation with a big old one size fits all brush.


----------



## grumpygroober (Jul 5, 2015)

they should have a separate rating - one for the driver and for Uber and their apps. Drivers ar being rated on the rates charged and unfriendly app.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Saleem hatoum said:


> Okay, I did 27 trips most of the surge at 1.7x and above. Gave four stars to one and five stars to two of the riders, rest MF got one star from me. So for one day rating is at 4.61 with 62 trips. Still at 4.80 on the app. Happy fourth of July you college MF.


1.7? Try 3.9. I'd never have the audacity to charge those rates, but people pay them...


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday I had 3 people coming to car with open containers. Today I have rating drop. Wtf!


Should have cancelled ride?


----------

